# Thumbnail Vivarium size?



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

What is a good size for thumbnail vivariums? I think I understand from others that taller is better but do they need to be as big as my tinc viv (18x18x18)?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

This depends a lot on what type and how many you plan on keeping... sooo more details on what specifically you are housing will help us answer that for ya.


----------



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Ranitomeya imitator tarapoto is what I'm looking at and only 2 at the moment


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

That should be fine... However, if you can get the 24" tall it will allow more flexibility in creating a nice little canopy overhead


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Im housing my varadero in a 12x12x18 and it seems to be plenty of space. Your size should be just fine.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a pair of azureus in a 12x12x18 temporarily. They actually seem to be doing fine. They got used to me pretty quick, come to the front when being fed and such. Plus, even with the plants and wood, it is easy to keep track of them, judge whether they look skinny or not, sick, etc. I think a smaller starting tank has advantages. Now that they are adjusted, I am going to put together a more permanent home.

I've seen some other member's frogs and set ups, they had thumbnails in 12X12 tanks as well and they seemed fine.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

The bigger the better in the long run. An 18 cube is good. 29gal verts are nice for thumbs.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I saw a cool terrarium. It was only 18 x 18, but 6 feet tall!

That would be cool if you could visually hide a few "levels". Have some terrestrial frogs on the bottom, a divider, some arboreal frogs, another divider, another species of arboreal frog. Like a mixed species terrarium minus the issues!


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Whats going on everybody. I have a question about which species of thumbnail frog would do well in a 24x18x24 exo-terra.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I have imitators, vents (Iquitos and French Guyana), intermedius (banded and standard) and Vanzolinii... I'd be comfortable housing any of them in that size tank.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1dfae1


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Trey-i keep my imitatior pairs in 10g verts and 15 gallonn high glass aquariums with glass lid-i drill about 20 very small holes in plastic strip on glass lid back and duct tape perimeter of plastic strip to aquarium trim to close of any escape routes. Good luck !


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

A 10 gallon would be fine for just a pair. How successful your tank and the inhabitants are has more to do with how well the tank is set up than the size. Although I'd never go lower than 10 for a pair of anything.

Also, comparing Ranitomeya species to others like azureus is difficult because they have such different behavioral habits.

Tons of leaf litter, some woody debris, and a nice canopy will go a long way towards helping you fully experience imitators. Best of luck!


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, most people do 10g verts.
I saw a 15 gallon high a t petco the other day it seemed perfect for thumbs.
No need to spend out big bucks on an exo-terra if a normal aquarium will work fine.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

The only reason I asked about the 24x18x24 exo-terra is because I already have one that I traded some one for changing their brakes. But I really love the thumbnail species and wanted to know if a trio would do good in that size exo. Anyways thanks for the insight.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

repking26 said:


> The only reason I asked about the 24x18x24 exo-terra is because I already have one that I traded some one for changing their brakes. But I really love the thumbnail species and wanted to know if a trio would do good in that size exo. Anyways thanks for the insight.


A 24 x 18 x 24 would make a beautiful group thumbnail viv. Here are a couple of mine that size. First one houses Reticulata and the second one houses Summersi "Sauce".


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

WOOOWW!!! Very nice vivs pumilio! Thanks for the encouragement. I have had Leucs years ago but its been a while and I figured I would jump into getting thumbnails. At any rate, I plan on starting my viv next week since I get the rest of my supplies then, and maybe I can start a build journal of some sort.


----------

